# Firmware 1.6.0



## HikeBike (Jul 22, 2022)

Firmware 1.6.0 has been posted for the R5 and R6.

R5 Release Notes:
Firmware Version 1.6.0 incorporates the following enhancements and fixes:
1. Adds [Auto Power Off Temp.: Standard/High] to the menu for movie recording. When [High] is selected, the camera will not automatically turn off when the temperature of the camera body and card become high, which may allow for longer movie recording than before, depending on the shooting conditions. Note that the temperature of the bottom surface of the camera may increase at this time.
2. Adds the ability to convert multiple HEIF images into multiple JPEG images.
3. Enhances the performance of "Movie Digital IS". It stabilizes the image when taking selfies or walking shots using a wide-angle lens.
4. Fixes minor issues.

R6 Release Notes:
Firmware Version 1.6.0 incorporates the following enhancements and fixes:
1. Adds the ability to convert multiple HEIF images into multiple JPEG images.
2. Enhances the performance of "Movie Digital IS". It stabilizes the image when taking selfies or walking shots using a wide-angle lens.
3. Fixes minor issues.


----------



## fox40phil (Jul 22, 2022)

For R6: "3. Fixes minor issues."
I hope they fixed a Bug I have often...that when I start shooting ISO is @25600 and 1/2500s!!! for the first few shots... 
I have still autoiso + 1/250-1/500s... at AV! It kills some shots at weddings for me with this shit bug.


----------



## candyman (Jul 22, 2022)

_3. Enhances the performance of "Movie Digital IS". It stabilizes the image when taking selfies or walking shots using a wide-angle lens._

This is interesting for the user of the RF 16mm f/2.8 STM. The RF16mm has been criticized for undesirable wobbles on the edges during vlogging when walking. I'm curious how well the firmware solved this.


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 22, 2022)

candyman said:


> _3. Enhances the performance of "Movie Digital IS". It stabilizes the image when taking selfies or walking shots using a wide-angle lens._
> 
> This is interesting for the user of the RF 16mm f/2.8 STM. The RF16mm has been criticized for undesirable wobbles on the edges during vlogging when walking. I'm curious how well the firmware solved this.


Every UWA lens will show those wobbles in the corners, it’s caused by IBIS tilting the sensor, which changes the plane of focus. On UWA this is very noticeable, on normal and tele lenses not so much.
I do wish for an option to disable this tilting and keep only shift and rotation.


----------



## HikeBike (Jul 22, 2022)

candyman said:


> _3. Enhances the performance of "Movie Digital IS". It stabilizes the image when taking selfies or walking shots using a wide-angle lens._
> 
> This is interesting for the user of the RF 16mm f/2.8 STM. The RF16mm has been criticized for undesirable wobbles on the edges during vlogging when walking. I'm curious how well the firmware solved this.


I thought the same thing. I have the RF 16mm, and am looking forward to seeing how well it works.


----------

